# Paris-Lorient : 1 



## imaout (5 Mars 2006)

Avis à tous les parisiens qui veulent venir en Bretagne (dans le Morbihan plus précisément) pour pas (trop) cher, c'est à lire ici 

Et n'oubliez pas la Nuit de la St Patrick


----------



## Amiral 29 (5 Mars 2006)

imaout a dit:
			
		

> Avis à tous les parisiens qui veulent venir en Bretagne (dans le Morbihan plus précisément) pour pas (trop) cher, c'est à lire ici
> 
> Et n'oubliez pas la Nuit de la St Patrick



ti va toi?


----------



## jahrom (5 Mars 2006)

1 euro !

Moi, faudrait qu'on me paie pour aller à Lorient...


----------



## Atlantique (5 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> 1 euro !
> 
> Moi, faudrait qu'on me paie pour aller à Lorient...



La différence, c'est que moi on me paye pour aller à Paris  

Sans quoi je n'y mettrais jamais les pieds

A Lorient on va à la Plage en Bus

A Paris on va à Paris Plage en Métro

Cherchez l'erreur...


----------



## imaout (5 Mars 2006)

Amiral 29 a dit:
			
		

> ti va toi?


Je suppose que tu parles de la St Patrick, pas du Morbihan . Bien sûr j'y serai


----------



## AntoineD (18 Mars 2006)

imaout a dit:
			
		

> Avis à tous les parisiens qui veulent venir en Bretagne (dans le Morbihan plus précisément) pour pas (trop) cher, c'est à lire ici



Ben je vois rien en rapport mouâ


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2006)

Amiral 29 a dit:
			
		

> ti va toi?




j'irais même pas à Nantes*... 

 Amiral !! ça fait un bail qu'on ne s'est vu toi et oim, comment va ? 


* me lêve trop tôt demain...


----------



## imaout (20 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben je vois rien en rapport mouâ


Désolé mais l'article en question n'est plus en ligne


----------



## jahrom (20 Mars 2006)

Atlantique a dit:
			
		

> Cherchez l'erreur...



Alors... Voyons... 



			
				Atlantique a dit:
			
		

> La différence, c'est que moi on me paye pour aller à Paris
> 
> Sans quoi je n'y mettrais jamais les pieds
> 
> ...



ça y est j'ai trouvé l'erreur ! Y a pas de bus a Lorient mais des autocars !

C'est ça dit j'ai bon hein ?!


----------



## Joachim du Balay (21 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'irais même pas à Nantes...



même pour aller ensuite à Montaigu ?

mouais bon...c'était juste histoire de poster un coup, pour éviter le fameux  "_salut machin, vous devriez poster plus souvent etc...sinon, on continuera à vous emmerder tous les jours avec ce message, et à chaque connexion"..._


----------

